# Engine mods and prices?



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm a complete novice when it comes to engine mods. I've done some searching but there is so much info. here that I usually get lost in an avalanche of words I don't even understand.

So, can someone give it to me simply? 

If I had aftermarket cam and headers installed and then tuned a LS2 what kind of gains should I expect? 

What would be an appx. cost for the parts + labor?

Will cams/headers/tune have any effect on reliability?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Look at this post by Rich, he has impressive gains with few mods. Congrats Rich!!arty: 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9962

Not sure how much he paid but I priced out pretty much everything I wanted, LT headers, cam swap, and tune. It will be between 2000 to 3000 depending on actual parts I select. Very tempted now that I have seen reviews of the PaceSetter headers. They are a great bang for the buck product.

CAI are a bit pricey for little gain, the GTO comes with a CAI just replace the filter, the kits sold are an improvement over stock but dollar for dollar a K&N drop in will give you close to the same gains but cost about 200 less.


----------

